# Cigarettes and smoking cigarettes... Trashy?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What do _you_ think?

NOTE: THIS IS *NOT* A QUESTION OF WHETHER *SMOKERS* THEMSELVES ARE CATEGORICALLY TRASHY. People are far more complex than being reduced to a single action. This poll regards the *ACTION* and image of smoking cigarettes in your subjective opinion.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Trashy to your lungs, not to mention the way you smell. They are good for contributing to a future heart attack. I want a cigarette sometimes but I'm glad I don't smoke anymore. I probably have enough things wrong with me already from drinking.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha, I bet most of the people that put "No way!" are smokers themselves.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

How is it "trashy"? I can see having a preference about being around someone who smokes but to deem someone "trashy"? Whatever....yet another smoking thread on SAS. Usually smokers are made to look like the scum of the earth in these threads...nothing new. 

And, for the record, I am an occasional smoker. Most people I work with dont even know I smoke.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

And BTW I didnt vote.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well, the question doesn't regard smok_ers_. It specifically targets the noun "cigarettes" and verb "smoking" cigarettes.

It's quite possible to consider a noun and an action to be trashy without declaring that every individual person who is involved with said noun/verb is trashy. Please don't derail the thread.

Example: Someone might find dropping out of school to be a generally "trashy" thing to do while not considering a person to be trashy who drops out because their parents died and they have to pick up the responsibility of caring for the family full-time. The same might be said of eating McDonalds or wearing a certain article of clothing that might be deemed unacceptable. No single act though necessarily determines whether the PERSON conducting such action is trashy. Judging a person would require evaluating the totality of their life.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder how Noca will vote in this thread.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I give up. :lol

I added a "note" at least to the first post.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My vote was in the "No Way!" category. Calling the actions of dropping out of school, wearing tube tops, or smoking trashy is like adding the addendum, "Oh, I didn't mean _you_.. I just meant the act..... that you do... all the time." Yeah, I don't really care enough about what people choose to do to consider it trashy, or anything else. I don't smoke, by the way.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Until the totality of personal identity perfectly equates to a single action, the distinction is valid. 

Arguing otherwise is to continuously build men made of straw.

It's like people who claim that if you find smoking to be an unattractive activity then you likewise find every single person who smokes to be unattractive. Putting words into people's mouths isn't going to lead to accurate conclusions, but it might help build up one's persecution complex.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't even remotely argue that, but okay. Whatever. I was reiterating what you said and illustrating how it probably appears to people who smoke.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wasn't responding to your words directly, Drella, or I'd quote something.

But there is this...



Drella said:


> "Oh, I didn't mean you.. I just meant the act..... that you do... all the time."


Breathing all the time doesn't make someone's identity the act of breathing. Likewise, critiquing something that someone does (even less frequently than breathing) is not the same as critiquing the whole person who partakes in the action in the exact same respect.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I realize that.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha sorry Ardrum, I sound a little peeved, but I'm really not. I was trying to get ready for school and post at the same time. It doesn't work.... I get what you mean, I honestly do, and I know you mean nothing insulting by your post. I just think it's good to keep in mind that they are so bombarded by people (even HERE, of all places) who do actually mean harm by their statements. I know you meant nothing by it, as I'm sure most people here realize as well (especially after your posts explaining it). Okay... now I really do have to leave for school.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes (sort of), because it says to me that the person doesn't care about the way they live or the environment for those around them. I mean this is something that causes all kinds of health problems (including to people that don't smoke and are forced to breathe it second-hand), stains teeth, makes clothes/house/car smell, and most of the time the cigarette butts end up being tossed on the road/sidewalk/lawn causing even more pollution. And by continuing to smoke, they support the tobacco industry and further enable it to hook more kids.

I have a few friends and relatives who smoke. That's their choice and I'm not going to argue with them, but I do think it is something that detracts a little from their overall image. It just seems like someone with respect for themselves, others, or the environment would do their best to quit, but I do understand that addiction plays a big role here.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No, it's fine. And I can totally understand why smokers would take it personally since the subject might provoke some people to use the opportunity for personal attacks. I just was trying to indicate how that's not how I was looking at this question at all (and trying to keep it from going in that direction, which can be tough on the internet). 

I'm not a fan of Christianity, but I have Christian friends, for instance. So I don't think disliking something has to mean you devalue a person associated with the thing you dislike.

Enjoy skool.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lateralus said:


> Yes (sort of), because it says to me that *the person doesn't care about the way they live or the environment* for those around them... And by continuing to smoke, they support the tobacco industry and further enable it to hook more kids........but I do think it is something that detracts a little from their overall image. It just seems like someone with respect for themselves, others, or the environment would do their best to quit, but I do understand that addiction plays a big role here.


Gee, I guess I was really far off the mark with what I said, wasnt I ardrum :b

Not trying to argue or get under your skin :squeeze, really I am not I hope it doesnt seem that way, Ardrum, I know you had the best intentions with this thread but remarks like this are exactly what I expected.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I voted "Yes, definitely". It's _disgusting_ and I don't like being around it _at all_, especially when I'm in closed quarters with second hand smoke. I have to come home and change all my clothes because the stench attaches itself to them.

Now, while the act of smoking disgusts me, that doesn't mean I feel the same way about the _people_ behind it. You can separate the people from the act. I know several smokers whose company I like and they are anything _but_ "trashy".


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well my dad was a chain smoker and I worked around a lot of smokers so I guess I'm used to it, therefore I don't think it's trashy. I think the people trying to look cool smoking are retarded though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, judgements are often made based on actions we take. That's true. Someone might hate lying, and then extend their dislike of lying to someone who lies a lot. Lying infrequently though isn't as likely to lead to the person's disapproval. Likewise, since being a "smoker" doesn't imply how much/often, even someone who is strongly against smoking might not dislike a smoker who only smokes a few times a month or so. Likewise, you can really enjoy being around people when they're not smoking.

I didn't yet hear anyone say smokers are categorically trashy though, but rather a more reserved judgement that it detracts a bit from the person in one person's subjective opinion (which the word "trashy" ultimately relies upon). Of course, it's just their opinion (many people don't like short guys or obese people too), but it wasn't where I wanted the emphasis of this thread to go.

Nevertheless, now though, I'll rise to a defense... :lol

I don't think smoking necessitates anything about the person's environmental beliefs or lack of caring about how they live. While it's true that there are environmental concerns with improper disposal of butts, this observation doesn't extend to a conclusion that smokers are a bunch of polluters who always litter with their butts. Targeting cigarette smoke on the scale of global environmental change (as opposed to very localized, closed areas) is extremely dubious given the lack of greater emphasis on machines that pollute far worse.

Also, the tobacco industry has been severely neutered and cannot appeal to kids like it used to do back when it wasn't so heavily regulated. I'm not really sure what else, besides total illegality, anyone would want when it comes to keeping kids from smoking. A trip to the R.J. Reynolds site, for instance, shows a company that is nothing like what it used to be in the past.

Look what must be admitted now...
http://www.rjrt.com/values/respCore.asp

"Smoking causes serious disease."

"No tobacco product has been shown to be safe."

"The best course of action for tobacco users concerned about their health is to quit."

"Marketing standards for tobacco products should minimize the exposure of minors to tobacco advertising, be consistent with constitutional protections and provide information allowing adults to make an informed choice."

Regulations have really put the clamps on these companies, so I'm not sure what else people would want to be done to them to reduce minors' usage.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Now, while the act of smoking disgusts me, that doesn't mean I feel the same way about the _people_ behind it. You can separate the people from the act. I know several smokers whose company I like and they are anything _but_ "trashy".


Nicely put. I knew a few smokers in college who I really liked, even if I didn't like being around them when they smoked. Yay for distinctions!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Lateralus said:


> Yes (sort of), because it says to me that the person doesn't care about the way they live or the environment for those around them. I mean this is something that causes all kinds of health problems (including to people that don't smoke and are forced to breathe it second-hand), stains teeth, makes clothes/house/car smell, and most of the time the cigarette butts end up being tossed on the road/sidewalk/lawn causing even more pollution. And by continuing to smoke, they support the tobacco industry and further enable it to hook more kids.


Lets see.. I work out, eat healthy, don't throw butts on the ground, don't smoke around others unless they have assured me it's ok to, keep a bottle of Febreze around incase someone doused in perfume wants to complain about me smelling, put up with being emailed pictures of diseased lungs from someone who eats fast food at least one meal a day.. usually 2, am quite enviro-friendly.. set up a recycling center at home and work.. drive a Civic and use all kinds of hypermiling techniques.. take Bart whenever possible. So yep I don't care at all :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I wish I could afford to carry on smoking. I still think smoking looks cool.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i didnt vote either but i hate the way they smell and the way some people dont clean themselves after smoking. they start to stink up the place and they dont eve realize it

on a hypocritical note i think they look cool too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trashy, not really. Bad for your health, yes.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Penny said:


> remarks like this are exactly what I expected.


It's probably what you expected because it's not a rare opinion, and for good reasons I think. I could have just put "Yes." and wrote no more but I took the time to explain my reasoning. I gave my honest opinion. If people have a problem with it, it's too bad they can't see it from my perspective, but their argument is welcome. It is just an opinion. I'm far from perfect and I'm sure I have some kind of habit that annoys someone, so I'm not trying to put myself on some kind of a pedistal above smokers 

When you quoted me you chopped out all of my reasoning and highlighted the parts that bothered you. I hope people don't read that block you edited and think it was my whole post.

Ardrum - I have a feeling you mostly agree with me, but if you want to defend smokers for the sake of peacekeeping, your arguments are not going to convince me that I did not make valid points. Yes, there are much worse causes of pollution that should be dealt with first. Yes, regulations have really helped cripple tobacco advertising. However, there is no denying that pollution from smoking is real and is easily preventable (don't smoke), and there is no denying that kids continue to take up smoking because they see other poeple doing it - whether that be on TV or in movies or people they look up to in their lives.

Another note on pollution - everyone pullutes but like you mserychic, I do my best to reduce my own pollution. I drive a 4 cyl. compact, recycle, avoid aerosols, pick up trash along the sidewalk, etc. However, while not all smokers throw their butts on the ground, all smokers do release toxins into the air.

If I could rephrase my opinion I'd say smoking is sort of a trashy habit, but the person is not necessarily trashy. Certainly not someone like mserychic who described how clean and respectful she is about it. To be completely honest though - and I think this sums it up pretty well for me - I always have a feeling of slight disappointment when I see someone I've met light up a cigarette for the first time.

I hope nobody's too angry at me! :duck


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am not angry about your post, I dont get "angry" about posting in an internet forum, and I dont think I took it out of context. I just quoted what you wrote.



> but I do think *it is something that detracts a little from their overall image*. It just seems like someone with respect for themselves, others, or the environment would do their best to quit...


Sounded pretty clear to me. I didnt chop up your post, I simply posted part of it.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Smoking is just another drug... just another addiction. Now I wouldn't ever (again) kiss a girl who smokes because its just nasty. But I used to smoke and I can understand why one does it. We all use one type of drug or another. It is hypocritical to judge someone for such a mundane reason.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Tobacco is good for the environment, but only our cars can smoke.

http://www.eere.energy.gov/state_energy ... pb_id=1231


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eric Barnes said:


> We all use one type of drug or another. It is hypocritical to judge someone for such a mundane reason.


And what if the smoker is affecting the health of people around them? Sure, most people have addictions of some type or another, but Mr. Bobo who watches TV for 18 hours a day isn't going to cause his children lung cancer in the future.

I don't care if people smoke, or shoot up, or huff aerosol cans, or whatever; it's not really my concern at all. I agree that the basic act of smoking has no bearing on what kind of person the smoker is, but what bothers me is when people do it without regard for the people around them.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

njodis said:


> And what if the smoker is affecting the health of people around them? Sure, most people have addictions of some type or another, but Mr. Bobo who watches TV for 18 hours a day isn't going to cause his children lung cancer in the future.


Bobo Drives a car. And the automobile causes more deaths than anything else in the world.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How is that at all relevant?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Lets see.. I work out, eat healthy, don't throw butts on the ground, don't smoke around others unless they have assured me it's ok to, keep a bottle of Febreze around incase someone doused in perfume wants to complain about me smelling, put up with being emailed pictures of diseased lungs from someone who eats fast food at least one meal a day.. usually 2, am quite enviro-friendly.. set up a recycling center at home and work.. drive a Civic and use all kinds of hypermiling techniques.. take Bart whenever possible. So yep I don't care at all :b


You know Kori, I used to think you were intoxicating.... now gosh, now I know the truth. You are just toxicating. :no


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Come on.. you know you want a little second hand smoke :b


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

For anyone who wants to make an issue out of second-hand smoke, I'm just curious, what kind of bicycles do you ride to work??

Thought so.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, because second-hand smoke is definitely comparable to driving a car/car exhaust.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I voted "Yes, kind of". I used to smoke. I understand why I smoked and, by extension, why I think others smoked. Cigarettes aren't trashy by themselves. I rolled my own. I loved sitting down with fresh tobacco (it smells so good, IMO) and getting out the papers ... it was a relaxing ritual.

The act of smoking was relaxing, too. It was a way for me to get "me" time; to just take a break from life and enjoy my cigarette. Admittedly, though, when I was finished I felt like an ashtray, so in that regard it was trashy. I always asked others around me if it was OK before I lit up, too, and I never left butts around. I always extinguished the cigarette on the bottom of my shoe and put it in the trash or, if no trash was around, into my pocket.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

njodis said:


> Yeah, because second-hand smoke is definitely comparable to driving a car/car exhaust.


You're right, it isn't at all comparable. Nobody ever killed themselves by closing the garage door and lighting a cigarette.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Not really. Or no way. I smoke and I find it unattractive when people ***** about it. I appreciate someone who understands.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

njodis said:


> Yeah, because second-hand smoke is definitely comparable to driving a car/car exhaust.


Yeah, because billions of gallons of gas being burnt a day doesn't cause as much pollution and health defects as second-hand smoke. Do you drive a car? If so, why are you complaining about people who smoke?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> Ardrum - I have a feeling you mostly agree with me, but if you want to defend smokers for the sake of peacekeeping, your arguments are not going to convince me that I did not make valid points. Yes, there are much worse causes of pollution that should be dealt with first. Yes, regulations have really helped cripple tobacco advertising. However, there is no denying that pollution from smoking is real and is easily preventable (don't smoke), and there is no denying that kids continue to take up smoking because they see other poeple doing it - whether that be on TV or in movies or people they look up to in their lives.


I agree with you in the sense that I don't personally like smoking or being around smoking. I usually hold my breath as I pass by. If I'm forced to be around it for more than a few short moments, my eyes get red and irritated and I feel physically ill.

What I disagreed with was the sweeping comments made about smokers and smoking.

Breathing isn't so great for the environment either since it contributes to CO2 content in the atmosphere. There's no denying that breathing pollution is real. Just because something pollutes doesn't automatically lead to the conclusion that the pollution should be reduced or eliminated though. It takes more to prove a net harm to society. Pollution is _not_ an inherent indicator of a some activity that should be reduced. Pollution is simply a by-product (negative externality) of an activity that provides benefits. Driving cars, running factories, raising and breeding cows, playing music (noise pollution), etc. provide examples.

I'm not comfortable with lumping the motivations for every kid's starting to smoke as being simply because they saw others doing it. That seems like a bit of a hasty generalization, and I think it takes more than mere sight for most people to try smoking. Even so, what would you prefer to the current situation? Prohibition by making all smoking illegal? How else would you propose we eliminate smoking visibility among children (including those movies over the years that contain smoking)?

Plus, we shouldn't disregard the benefits of smoking. After all, if there were no benefits, nobody would smoke. Much like how people experience benefits from consuming alcohol, people experience benefits from smoking. It is easy for people to dismiss, discount, or refuse to accept that there are benefits to smoking (particularly among doctors, who have a one-track mind that primarily involves life expectancy as the only significant variable in the quality of human life).



Lateralus said:


> Another note on pollution - everyone pullutes but like you mserychic, I do my best to reduce my own pollution. I drive a 4 cyl. compact, recycle, avoid aerosols, pick up trash along the sidewalk, etc. However, while not all smokers throw their butts on the ground, all smokers do release toxins into the air.


What's your point though? Just because an activity releases toxins into the air is not a reason why it should be stopped.



Lateralus said:


> If I could rephrase my opinion I'd say smoking is sort of a trashy habit, but the person is not necessarily trashy. Certainly not someone like mserychic who described how clean and respectful she is about it. To be completely honest though - and I think this sums it up pretty well for me - I always have a feeling of slight disappointment when I see someone I've met light up a cigarette for the first time.
> 
> I hope nobody's too angry at me! :duck


I don't think anyone's angry at you. I like having thoughtful discourse, and it's only disappointing if people get personal instead of discuss the topic. 

I agree with you here too about trashiness, even if this is a very subjective element. I think "Jerry Springer" when I think of trashy people, and certainly not all smokers qualify as someone I'd associate with a Jerry Springer guest. I do think that the activity itself is largely trashy though. I'm glad another person sees the distinction!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lithium4 said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because second-hand smoke is definitely comparable to driving a car/car exhaust.
> ...


Haha, are you serious? I think suicide via carbon monoxide poisoning is a little different than slowly giving your children emphysema.



Eric Barnes said:


> Yeah, because billions of gallons of gas being burnt a day doesn't cause as much pollution and health defects as second-hand smoke. Do you drive a car? If so, why are you complaining about people who smoke?


I don't personally use billions of gallons of gas per day, no. Also, there's a little bit of a difference between a vital form of transportation and an addiction that's doing little other than some small benefit for the user as well as killing yourself and people around you (if you're the type of person I describe below.) I'm complaining about people who smoke _around others_ because I have first hand experience in this kind of thing, and it pisses me off.

I've already said that I don't care if people smoke as long as it isn't affecting others negatively. Smoke by yourself all day if you want, I don't give a ****, that's none of my business at all. I generally don't judge people with addictions, because I have my own. I don't have any problem at all with people that smoke for their own reasons and do what they can to accommodate others. If you go outside to smoke, or at least ask people if it's going to bother them, you're awesome. However, if you're a father that chain-smokes around his kid all day and doesn't even attempt to stop, you're an *******. Drink yourself to death in your apartment, I don't give a ****. If you get drunk and go out driving, you're an *******.

I hope that clears up my views a bit.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

You completely missed my point. The fact that you can kill yourself by spending a few minutes in an enclosed space with a running car is proof of how damagaing your car is to my health.

Keep telling yourself that your car use is vital and not the result of an addiction of your own.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Lithium4 said:


> Keep telling yourself that your car use is vital and not the result of an addiction of your own.


Agreed. People are more dependent on automobiles then cigarettes, and to deny that it is not killing yourself and people around you is just ignorance. Do the research, automobiles are much more hazardous to everybody's health then cigarettes.

I'm still against smoking... but you have to keep things in perspective.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

People are more dependent on oxygen than automobiles.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Barely, for some people.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You know, lots of things are dangerous to your health if you use them incorrectly. I don't think car manufacturers intended on people intentionally locking themselves into confined spaces with their product and running them. I can stand in a bathtub and throw a powered hair-dryer into the water and probably die. I'd probably be safe if I did the same with a cigarette. Does that mean that hair-dryers are more dangerous to your health than cigarettes as well?

Also, please tell me how people are supposed to get to work or purchase goods and services without driving if they don't live within a bus route or within a reasonable biking distance. Not everyone lives in a city. Should they purchase a horse and buggy and make a day trip out of it?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

njodis said:


> Also, please tell me how people are supposed to get to work or purchase goods and services without driving if they don't live within a bus route or within a reasonable biking distance. Not everyone lives in a city. Should they purchase a horse and buggy and make a day trip out of it?


So you are choosing your own self interest and self benefit over saving lives and keeping the environment clean? Sort of sounds like people who smoke cigarettes to me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn sneaky toasters will kill us all!


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Cars and cigarettes are both dangerous to your health and the health of others no matter how you use them. 

As for the necessity of cars, you could make an effort to live near where you work, even if you're only cutting your commute in half. A huge proportion of the population does live in cities though. They have choices. 

To be clear, I'm not suggesting nobody should drive, just that anyone who does is in no position to point the finger at others.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Damn sneaky toasters will kill us all!


People who have toasters have no respect for people who prefer to grill. :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eric Barnes said:


> So you are choosing your own self interest and self benefit over saving lives and keeping the environment clean? Sort of sounds like people who smoke cigarettes to me.


Are you seriously comparing driving to work/hospital/grocery to smoking a cigarette? One of these things is vital to one's survival, and it's not the cigarette. For many people in today's world it's just not viable to go without an automobile of some type. I think you can live without the cigarette.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kind of, yes.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I smoke -about a packet a day.

Wish I hadn't taken it up 10 years ago because it's so hard to stop.

I don't really see it as trashy though. 
Though I suppose you could make it look trashy if you wanted to.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric Barnes said:


> Lithium4 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep telling yourself that your car use is vital and not the result of an addiction of your own.
> ...


how many people have died from exhaust fumes vs cigarette smoking?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If you HAD to ban one no matter what (totally illegal without exception), should it be cars or cigarettes?

Are the benefits of smoking greater than the benefits of cars?

Does the usage of vehicles shorten lifespans and/or reduce the quality of one's health more than the usage of cigarettes?

(None of these questions are posed rhetorically.)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I voted "kind of" because I just don't like it. I don't really care what other people do though as long as they don't do it around ME. But I find most smokers to be so ****ing rude, they'll stand right next to you and smoke, & blow the smoke right in your face... or smoke in a closed in space and make you wanna vomit...then you get home & realize your clothes, hair, etc... smell like their nasty cigarettes. it's very rude and almost all smokers do this. Pisses me off. Makes me wanna shove that cancer stick down their damn throat. Maybe if non-smokers started doing that, smokers would be less rude and not smoke around us anymore! :b


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Yes, I think it looks a bit cheap, and a bit weedy, if you're a man. Plus, anyone with a cigarette in their hand is likely to be a bit of a stinker. Stale smokey clothes, stale smokey breath. Not a turn-on.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Driving a horse and buggy. Now there's an idea. 
Sometimes I seriously wonder what it would be like to be Amish. 
In the way that, I think I might like it. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Amish country rocks! The food is so good and fresh!

I'm so bizarre for my generation to actually like Amish country! :lol :rofl


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Eric Barnes said:


> Lithium4 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep telling yourself that your car use is vital and not the result of an addiction of your own.
> ...


Oh, I agree as well. Most people I know of will never give up their cars, even if they live in an urban area. I'm not a big fan of smoking cigarettes, but I'm much more bothered by and afraid of cars. I ride my bike and walk everywhere.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont see how cars are an addiction and i do agree they are a necessity. a cigarette wont help you get to work


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Addiction" can be defined very broadly or more narrowly. Defining it too broadly though doesn't seem very useful to me, and it also serves to reduce (if not eliminate) the negative connotation associated with the term.

The same goes with the term "selfishness."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Amish country rocks! The food is so good and fresh!
> 
> I'm so bizarre for my generation to actually like Amish country! :lol :rofl


There is a restaurant around here right by the Amish Country run by the Amish. My sister has been there and said the food is INCREDIBLE.

I'll be visiting them soon. Toward the end of September. We are going to Strausburg Railroad in Lancaster county to ride the trains. The Amish people are right there. One of the families there has a cool farm/animal zoo set up and even a corn maze so we'll be visiting that this time too. :yes

They intrigue me, they really do. :yes I love seeing them. And I do really think I would like to live like that, at least for a while to see what its like. :yes :stu :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Amish country rocks! The food is so good and fresh!
> ...


I don't think I'd want to join their lifestyle (I've seen some rather dark documentaries about the Amish), but I do love their foods.

That sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

smoking is disgusting and filthy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Really? Dark documentaries? Thats strange. Never heard of anything like that....... I'm not saying it isn't possible though. Its possible in any sected way of life, really. Anywhere, for that matter. But that is interesting, I'll have to look into that now.

Edit: Forget it, I don't think I'd like their way of life in terms of how literally they take the bible. I like the idea of the closeness of family and helping each other and being a close community. But I wouldn't like everything so strict. :no


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'll PM you, Coco.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

As I've often described smoking: it's suicide for those who think putting a gun in their mouth is too fast.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

There aren't very many Amish around here. I saw a couple in Walmart and I will admit it that it felt out of place. I guess it's because I'm not used to seeing them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Smoking is trashy to others in part because it's something lower-class, uneducated people do more than those who are better off and educated. It's also a disgusting thing to do. I haven't quit smoking yet. I voted "kind of trashy."


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Barack Obama smokes cigarettes (gasp) are we going to elect a trashy president?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Rufus said:


> Smoking is trashy to others in part because it's something lower-class, uneducated people do more than those who are better off and educated. It's also a disgusting thing to do. I haven't quit smoking yet. I voted "kind of trashy."


that's a good point.

where i work, for example... none of the dozens of engineers seem to take smoke breaks at work, but the drafters/designers are always out back smoking. it's definitely a class thing.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Eric Barnes said:


> Barack Obama smokes cigarettes (gasp) are we going to elect a trashy president?


I read that he quit, anyone else hear this?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

He is trying to quit, but in a recent interview said he still has a cigarette from time to time.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah, ty. So he's only occasionally trashy :lol


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

Obama also did hard drugs like heroin/cocaine. He's not exactly a person who cares about health.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Trashy is as trashy does.

Didn't Forest Gump say that?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Happyman said:


> Obama also did hard drugs like heroin/cocaine. He's not exactly a person who cares about health.


OMG someone who admitted trying drugs!! :eek GASP!!! :b

You are aware that your current sitting president has done cocaine as well right?

You would probably be shocked to find out how many people have tried drugs at sometime in their life. That doesnt mean one doesnt care about health. :roll

You would never guess I have tried drugs if you met me. A health care worker leading a quiet, married life. Hahaha...if they only knew.... :b :eek :um


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

If someone does drugs, it does mean they don't care about their health. Your argument that just because "many people" do it doesn't hold, that's like saying if everyone steals and rapes, then it's okay. Conciously putting poison (like hard drugs) into your own body does not mean that you care about your health.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Cocaine and heroin are not poison. Did you pull this information out of your ***? Try doing some research.


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

You're right it's worse than poison, although there is also a high risk of poison being contaminated in diluting it. But it's okay, you don't believe in personal responsibility: people should just do drugs like cocaine and heroine and anything they like so that others who have the integrity for their own health get billed for the drug users medical expenses.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, that's exactly what I believe. You have an uncanny ability to read my mind.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Rufus said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I believe. You have an uncanny ability to read my mind.


:lol :rofl :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Rufus said:


> Cocaine and heroin are not poison. Did you pull this information out of your ***? Try doing some research.


were you not paying any attention at DARE classes?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

REEEEEOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!

ffth ffth ffth


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

What the heck was that? A cat noise?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah that was a cat noise like a cat fight. 

i thought only girls had cat fights?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What is a cat fight?

Wiki provides The Answer:

"Catfight is a term for an altercation between two women, typically involving scratching, hair-pulling, and shirt-shredding as opposed to punching"


----------

